
Blade Runner 2049: Inside the Dark Future of a Sequel 35 Years in the Making - runesoerensen
https://www.wired.com/2017/09/behind-the-scenes-blade-runner-2049-sequel/
======
language
Blade Runner means so much to me. I'm very glad that this is a thing,
although, like with all sequels and re-interpretations of experiences that are
near-and-dear to me, I'm struggling through "trying not to have too many
expectations." I'd like to see the way that this is re-interpreted - but
there's a very particular aesthetic and air about the original that I'd love
to see kept around.

